# Can't Wait



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

Ahhhhhhh the time is coming fellow icefisherman...........:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

92 freakin degrees and you guys got ICE on the brain!!!! 
Hey dont get me wrong..... i love icefishin too.... but enjoy this weather a LITTLE bit!!!!!
YOU GUYS ARE HARDCORE!!!!!!! NUTS!!!!!!
(thats cool:lol:)
-Bob


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

Sprytle said:


> 92 freakin degrees and you guys got ICE on the brain!!!!
> -Bob


92 is exactly why I want ICE


----------



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

It won't be long.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

it can't come soon enough!


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I can NOT wait! I'm already shopping around for a new auger, lost the power head off my lazer last year (fell off on the way up north :banghead3 Anyone have an Eskimo? There's a place out of Wisconsin selling new 10" models on ebay for $275, which seems like a good price.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Bring it on!! I'm definitely ready. I'm so sick of this hot friggin' weather! :rant: 

OK I'm done!!

Sid


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

If this weather doesn't make you dream of ice fishing, nothing will!! Bring it on!


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

shadow7663 said:


> 92 is exactly why I want ICE


I'll second that. Ice sounds way good right now.


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

Just secured walk-in right of way to the North channel of Van Auke Lake. No more hassle with the rest of the F.I.P.s that live there. BRING ON THE ICE!!!!! New sledbox under construction. Now I'll carry WAY to much stuff.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

martin1950 said:


> Just secured walk-in right of way to the North channel of Van Auke Lake. No more hassle with the rest of the F.I.P.s that live there. BRING ON THE ICE!!!!! New sledbox under construction. Now I'll carry WAY to much stuff.



Why not just put skis on your pier cart? :lol: 

I'm glad to finally see your name around again...thought you drowned or something. You got the hooks sharpened on the Pixies?


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Bring it on!!


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

You got the hooks sharpened on the Pixies?[/QUOTE]



YEPP


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Bring It On!


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Hey PWwood looks like your shaty blew away :lol: Nice looking photo.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Ed, It's all your fault. I saw that picture and had to pull a pack of perch out of the freezer.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes indeed, I do long for days like this again!!!










Just a few more months guys! Hang in there!!

Sid


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

I would like this coming winter to look like this:


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

the best part about it when- I wake up at the crack of 8am and get there at 9 am . I'm an official early bird 

these photos are geting me ready for ICE> that is after bow/grouse/gun/fall perch/fall river walleye but then I'm there lol


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Friends & Yellowbellies



















Btw, the pack I pulled had perch, walleye and walleye cheeks. Took a little dry seasoning, a light batter and pan fried 'em in hot oil. With some fresh green beans and fied potatoes, mmmmmmmm, can't be beat.


----------

